# How long does it take to de-chlorinate tap water?



## clintgv

As title states. Anyone know how long?
I also put in Tetra Aqua Brand. Aqua Safe (Makes tap water safe for fish). I have heard it can take a few hours or 24 hours? Just wondering how long I should de-chlorinate the water. My yellow labs started breeding after I did a 50% water change 2-3 days ago. So I need to set up my recently purchased 10 gal tank from Rogers.

Thanks in advance, Clint.


----------



## Radiance

i add dechlorinator to bucket, fill bucket, dump in tank. 
thats pretty much it. 

never had a problem


----------



## clintgv

Radiance said:


> i add dechlorinator to bucket, fill bucket, dump in tank.
> thats pretty much it.
> 
> never had a problem


Yep that's basically what I did but I have read on google that you can use it immediately, I have also read that you should let it de-chlorinate for a few hours and last I have read that you should leave it for 24 hours. Would like to hear more experiences from you guys out there 

Thanks Radiance.
Clint.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Dechlorinators such as Aquasafe work instantly. If you are letting the chlorine dissipate on its own without adding any dechlorinator then you would need to let it sit for 24 hours.


----------



## clintgv

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Dechlorinators such as Aquasafe work instantly. If you are letting the chlorine dissipate on its own without adding any dechlorinator then you would need to let it sit for 24 hours.


Ok sweet. Time to put more water in the tank in a bit then 

Thanks for the quick replies guys. 

Clint.


----------



## eternity302

Sometimes.. when i'm refilling the tank.. i can completely forget about dechlorinators! LOL! I always forget, sometimes I can end up adding it at the very very end!


----------



## Kitsune

I'm not sure about the Tetra Aqua Brand, but if you are doing it naturally then it depends on how your poured the water.

Chlorine does not dissolve in water naturally so if you leave it it'll naturally gas out. I understand that if you just pour the water it can take up to 24 hours to remove the chlorine. The method to remove the chlorine is to aerate it. What this means is to expose it as much as possible to air. The best way is to use a shower head, and agitate the water as much as possible (if you have a good nose, you can smell the chlorine coming out). Also the carbon in your system will remove the chlorine as well.

What i personally do is pour the water into a bucket using my aerator on the tap, and hitting the side of the bucket (so it splashes more). I then fill my tank up with air tubing (yes... it takes forever). It takes a few hours for all the water to go into the tank, but I can remove the chlorine without using the chemicals (which can be costly if you have a huge tank). 

I admit I'm actually not sure what percentage of chlorine is being removed with this method. If anyone is curious I could look into this... (I'm sure its addressed somewhere in my water and wastewater treatment textbooks....)


----------



## eternity302

WOW!
So if I'm not reading this wrong, you're telling me that you dun even need dechlorinator to get the chlorine out of the water? All you have to do is pretty much "splash splash splash" for a long time to get the chrlorine out which is aerating it? Cuz this sounds very interesting!


----------



## Kitsune

Yes, you are reading it correctly.

I actually know a friend who has a fish pond who does this. He strung a garden hose up a thick chain (like 8 ft high), and lets the water trickle down the chain, and then into his pond. And I'm sure he'd know (considering the fact that he is a University Professor in water treatment...).


----------



## eternity302

Kitsune said:


> Yes, you are reading it correctly.
> 
> I actually know a friend who has a fish pond who does this. He strung a garden hose up a thick chain (like 8 ft high), and lets the water trickle down the chain, and then into his pond. And I'm sure he'd know (considering the fact that he is a University Professor in water treatment...).


This is getting really interesting!

So lets say if I had a bucket of tap water! I slowly drip water in the bucket... lets say two drops per second! By the time it fills the whole bucket which will be quite a few hours later, the chlorine should be lower that from the tap? or could even be next to none?


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> Sometimes.. when i'm refilling the tank.. i can completely forget about dechlorinators! LOL! I always forget, sometimes I can end up adding it at the very very end!


Well I guess it doesn't take long to dechlorinate using dechlorinating products


----------



## eternity302

clintgv said:


> Well I guess it doesn't take long to dechlorinate using dechlorinating products


Well, if you have strong healthy fish, it shouldn't be a huge problem! I have done a 50% water change with 50% just tap water for 2 hours becuz I forgot! I know.. I'm an idiot


----------



## clintgv

Kitsune said:


> I'm not sure about the Tetra Aqua Brand, but if you are doing it naturally then it depends on how your poured the water.
> 
> Chlorine does not dissolve in water naturally so if you leave it it'll naturally gas out. I understand that if you just pour the water it can take up to 24 hours to remove the chlorine. The method to remove the chlorine is to aerate it. What this means is to expose it as much as possible to air. The best way is to use a shower head, and agitate the water as much as possible (if you have a good nose, you can smell the chlorine coming out). Also the carbon in your system will remove the chlorine as well.
> 
> What i personally do is pour the water into a bucket using my aerator on the tap, and hitting the side of the bucket (so it splashes more). I then fill my tank up with air tubing (yes... it takes forever). It takes a few hours for all the water to go into the tank, but I can remove the chlorine without using the chemicals (which can be costly if you have a huge tank).
> 
> I admit I'm actually not sure what percentage of chlorine is being removed with this method. If anyone is curious I could look into this... (I'm sure its addressed somewhere in my water and wastewater treatment textbooks....)


That's interesting. But sure don't have patience lol. I just wanna dechlorinate the water and put in tank. Using air tube to fill it up sounds like a long process of waiting hehehe .


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> Well, if you have strong healthy fish, it shouldn't be a huge problem! I have done a 50% water change with 50% just tap water for 2 hours becuz I forgot! I know.. I'm an idiot


As long as the fish lives you did nothing wrong


----------



## luca

eternity302 said:


> WOW!
> So if I'm not reading this wrong, you're telling me that you dun even need dechlorinator to get the chlorine out of the water? All you have to do is pretty much "splash splash splash" for a long time to get the chrlorine out which is aerating it? Cuz this sounds very interesting!


Not so fast.  Chloramine can be used instead of chlorine for water treatment. Unlike chlorine, chloramine is quite stable in water (it does not dissipate).


----------



## Kitsune

eternity302 said:


> This is getting really interesting!
> 
> So lets say if I had a bucket of tap water! I slowly drip water in the bucket... lets say two drops per second! By the time it fills the whole bucket which will be quite a few hours later, the chlorine should be lower that from the tap? or could even be next to none?


Haha... something like that. I'll take a look at the manuals of practice when I get to work tomorrow (Just to make sure I'm not tell you crazing things). I'm sure there's an equation somewhere that'll tell me the rate of chlorine removal.



clintgv said:


> That's interesting. But sure don't have patience lol. I just wanna dechlorinate the water and put in tank. Using air tube to fill it up sounds like a long process of waiting hehehe .


Well there's benefits to this method as well. You ensure that no sudden changes in the water chemistry and temperature occur as well. So if you are lazy you don't have to check the water temperature to make sure its exactly the same as the tank. If you take a long enough time the heater will take care of it and the fish won't notice the difference. Plus this is why I watch TV and do a water change


----------



## eternity302

So I guess splash splash splash for a long time doesn't work?
I hafta do the SLOWEST ever dripping in the world?


----------



## eternity302

Kitsune... mind i ask how big of a tank you let it drip into? Cuz i can't imagine how long it can take!


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> So I guess splash splash splash for a long time doesn't work?
> I hafta do the SLOWEST ever dripping in the world?


Or you can treat a big bucket like me and wait an hour or so . It'll be faster way I think


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Its very interesting, but I'll stick to my chemical ways! LOL~


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Its very interesting, but I'll stick to my chemical ways! LOL~


Hahaha. Sounds good . Btw eternity302, do you know where to get cheap lime stones?


----------



## eternity302

Love to tell you, but I absolutely got no clue!
You can PM 2wheelsx2, if anyone should know, he would know! =)


----------



## Mferko

eternity302 said:


> Sometimes.. when i'm refilling the tank.. i can completely forget about dechlorinators! LOL! I always forget, sometimes I can end up adding it at the very very end!


the ammount of chlorine in the water here is so low many people dont even bother with dechlorinators
the only time you might have to worry is after a heavy rainfall when they up the chlorine as a precaution.


----------



## Mferko

luca said:


> Not so fast.  Chloramine can be used instead of chlorine for water treatment. Unlike chlorine, chloramine is quite stable in water (it does not dissipate).


chloramine isnt used here, it would threaten our salmon runs. fear not.


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> Love to tell you, but I absolutely got no clue!
> You can PM 2wheelsx2, if anyone should know, he would know! =)


Ok sweet. I'll pm right away . Thanks.


----------



## eternity302

Sooo..... why are we even bothering adding chemical treatment if you guys say it's that clean?


----------



## Kitsune

luca said:


> Not so fast.  Chloramine can be used instead of chlorine for water treatment. Unlike chlorine, chloramine is quite stable in water (it does not dissipate).


That's true. However in GVRD (Metro Vancouver...) we use only chlorine (as far as I know)... this is addressed in this report to GVRD that talks about why chlorine was used vs chloramine and various dechlorination methods (for releasing large amounts of tap water into the environment without harming the aquatic environment) : 
http://www.metrovancouver.org/about.../ChlorineMonitoringDechlorinationHandbook.pdf

Actually my company did a test on this... In order to release a large amount of tap water in to the creeks (via a fire hydrant) we developed an aeration system (i.e. agitated the water) and tested the results. I don't remember the results of this.

*note: You should be able to check what type of disinfection is used in your region (either by a website or by calling in). GVRD doesn't service all of the lower mainland. For example Abbotsford/Mission uses Chloramines depending on the water source. White Rock is managed by a private utility provider. Langley uses ground water wells as well as GVRD wells... etc.


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> Sooo..... why are we even bothering adding chemical treatment if you guys say it's that clean?


I am wondering the same thing :S


----------



## luca

Mferko said:


> chloramine isnt used here, it would threaten our salmon runs. fear not.


That is very good news.


----------



## clintgv

Mferko said:


> the ammount of chlorine in the water here is so low many people dont even bother with dechlorinators
> the only time you might have to worry is after a heavy rainfall when they up the chlorine as a precaution.


Is it only there in your area? or would it be the same here in Surrey?


----------



## TCR

You don't need declorinator if u let it sit for 24 hrs. It takes less time if u airate. Usually not immidiate. The advantage of letting it sit
is cuz the ph can adjust during that time. Declorinator is way faster tho


----------



## Kitsune

Mferko said:


> the ammount of chlorine in the water here is so low many people dont even bother with dechlorinators
> the only time you might have to worry is after a heavy rainfall when they up the chlorine as a precaution.


Apparently this depends on what you are talking about. You can see this website:
Treatment Process

It talks about the type of treatment at each reservoir. GVRD doesn't do chlorine disinfection for primary disinfection (well it's phasing it out with the new Seymour Capilano plant). Secondary disinfection is carried out though with Chlorine, but to what extent I'm not sure. But Mferko's right; during a heavy rainfall event the turbidity in the reservoirs can go up (ever had cloudy water?). There is a higher risk of bacteria hidden in these micro particles. I think they might jack up chlorination during this time (but I'm not 100% sure)... that why we had a boil water advisory a few years back during the huge rain storm. Because you're never sure what is happening upstream (they might be cleaning a water main and decide to use chlorine, there might be high turbidity, you might be next door to a chlorination station etc) , I personally wouldn't suggest just dumping in water every time (especially in a 50% water change).


----------



## luca

Kitsune said:


> *note: You should be able to check what type of disinfection is used in your region (either by a website or by calling in). GVRD doesn't service all of the lower mainland. For example Abbotsford/Mission uses Chloramines depending on the water source. White Rock is managed by a private utility provider. Langley uses ground water wells as well as GVRD wells... etc.


I am in north Delta. I remember reading on the corporation website that they use water from a few different sources, including wells. Meh, I don't have the patience to age the water anyway, I guess I'll stick with using Prime.


----------



## clintgv

TCR said:


> You don't need declorinator if u let it sit for 24 hrs. It takes less time if u airate. Usually not immidiate. The advantage of letting it sit
> is cuz the ph can adjust during that time. Declorinator is way faster tho


How many hours is "way faster"
Just want to know so I don't dechlorinate for to short next time I use a dechlorinator


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Chlorine is stable as a gas and not dissolved in water, so it's easily off-gassed. If you want to speed it up, splash the water into the holding container, and then run a powerhead or even better yet, an air pump or airstone, and you'll be able to get rid of most of the chlorine in the water. This has the added effect of degassing the excess CO2 in the water too.

In reality, that's too much trouble for me, based on the price of bulk dechlorinators, so I just dose the dechlorinator in the tank and fill her up. I age the water for my 15 and 20 gallons, but have no place to hold water for my 125 gallon, which gets about 100 gallons of water changed a week over 2 water changes.


----------



## Kitsune

eternity302 said:


> Kitsune... mind i ask how big of a tank you let it drip into? Cuz i can't imagine how long it can take!


Well I had a 20g and a 30g. I recently ditched the 20g though. I've started up a 70g recently (but I'm working on getting it planted, so no fish yet).

When I was doing the 20g and 30g, it took me a few hours together. But I mean I just have a bucket sitting on a piece of ply wood on top of the tank, and i siphon it in...watch tv, do computer stuff, and when it's empty 45 mins later, I add another batch of water.... and so on... so it's not like I'm twiddling my fingers and watching the tank fill up. I leave the house some times and then come back and continue. Personally I think this is easier, because you don't have to check the temperature, put the dechlorinator in, run back in forth from the kitchen sink etc... it's more passive (suits my personality).

For the 70g now though, I've installed a drain in the wall beside my tank, and a quick connect (with a garden hose) to my bathroom sink. So now I have to figure out a way to dechlorinate on the fly with a garden hose!

The whole not using dechlorinator thing is a personal choice. I'm not advocating everyone do what i do. There's a few reasons for my choice. I don't like adding chemicals to my water (and I actually don't know the chemistry going on with the dechlorinator, so it might be harmful (maybe not to the fish, but maybe to me, the general aquatic environment, the production method etc), or it might not be). When you do a lot of water changes (especially if you follow the Estimative Index) the chemical costs can add up. And I personally don't like doing what the 'suppliers' suggest. More often than not I find (not specific to the aquarium industry) i get pushed products and being told they are good for me/my tank. (e.g. $500 aquarium filter). i.e. I'm a skeptic.... I rather do my own research and make my own choices about products. Chlorine removal is one of those. (for those who don't agree with me, when all my fish die, you can say "I told you so"  ).

And I don't mind the wait.... that's all...


----------



## clintgv

2wheelsx2 said:


> Chlorine is stable as a gas and not dissolved in water, so it's easily off-gassed. If you want to speed it up, splash the water into the holding container, and then run a powerhead or even better yet, an air pump or airstone, and you'll be able to get rid of most of the chlorine in the water. This has the added effect of degassing the excess CO2 in the water too.
> 
> In reality, that's too much trouble for me, based on the price of bulk dechlorinators, so I just dose the dechlorinator in the tank and fill her up. I age the water for my 15 and 20 gallons, but have no place to hold water for my 125 gallon, which gets about 100 gallons of water changed a week over 2 water changes.


100 gallons of water change every week? That's alot of splashing water if you were to do the splashing method haha .


----------



## eternity302

clintgv said:


> 100 gallons of water change every week? That's alot of splashing water if you were to do the splashing method haha .


This is the reason why you should have a few kids! LOL Have them splash the water for a few hours, HAHA!!


----------



## Morainy

Ever since the city switched over to the new system for disinfecting water, I have not smelled chlorine in our water as often, though there's a faint whiff from time to time. However, it used to be that if you ran a bath in our house, you could smell the chlorine right into the hallway, sometimes. Having a bath, you got the feeling that you'd been tossed into the wash with Clorox. (Curiously, our water always seemed to smell more of chlorine than my parents' water or my brother's.)

I feel safer adding dechlorinator to my water because I don't test the water for chlorine. Our house must be located near to an access point where chlorine is added to the system. 

But I think that sometimes I'm guilty of adding too much dechlorinator, erring on the side of caution. I wonder if there's anything in it that would hurt fish?


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> This is the reason why you should have a few kids! LOL Have them splash the water for a few hours, HAHA!!


hahaha. what if they decide to go pee pee without you knowing  uh oh lol


----------



## clintgv

Morainy said:


> Ever since the city switched over to the new system for disinfecting water, I have not smelled chlorine in our water as often, though there's a faint whiff from time to time. However, it used to be that if you ran a bath in our house, you could smell the chlorine right into the hallway, sometimes. Having a bath, you got the feeling that you'd been tossed into the wash with Clorox. (Curiously, our water always seemed to smell more of chlorine than my parents' water or my brother's.)
> 
> I feel safer adding dechlorinator to my water because I don't test the water for chlorine. Our house must be located near to an access point where chlorine is added to the system.
> 
> But I think that sometimes I'm guilty of adding too much dechlorinator, erring on the side of caution. I wonder if there's anything in it that would hurt fish?


Yeah I would like to know also. Is there anything in the dechlorinator that would hurt fish if you over dose water with it?


----------



## eternity302

Morainy said:


> Ever since the city switched over to the new system for disinfecting water, I have not smelled chlorine in our water as often, though there's a faint whiff from time to time. However, it used to be that if you ran a bath in our house, you could smell the chlorine right into the hallway, sometimes. Having a bath, you got the feeling that you'd been tossed into the wash with Clorox. (Curiously, our water always seemed to smell more of chlorine than my parents' water or my brother's.)
> 
> I feel safer adding dechlorinator to my water because I don't test the water for chlorine. Our house must be located near to an access point where chlorine is added to the system.
> 
> But I think that sometimes I'm guilty of adding too much dechlorinator, erring on the side of caution. I wonder if there's anything in it that would hurt fish?


You're not the only one guilty! I always add more than enuff to ensure the safety of my fish!



clintgv said:


> hahaha. what if they decide to go pee pee without you knowing  uh oh lol


And this is the reason why you will have a wife that will be sitting there watch them while you enjoy some good TV time!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Kitsune said:


> The whole not using dechlorinator thing is a personal choice. I'm not advocating everyone do what i do. There's a few reasons for my choice. I don't like adding chemicals to my water (and I actually don't know the chemistry going on with the dechlorinator, so it might be harmful (maybe not to the fish, but maybe to me, the general aquatic environment, the production method etc), or it might not be). When you do a lot of water changes (especially if you follow the Estimative Index) the chemical costs can add up.


I totally understand the personal choice thing, but the cost of dechlorinator is almost negligible compared to the price of electricity and fish food.

Let's use a 100 gallon tank to keep the math simple. Seachem's directions are 5 ml of prime to treat 5 ppm of chlorine (plus other stuff like ammonia and chloramine, which our water doesn't have). Vancouver water is generally in the 1 - 2 ppm range, providing you're not splashing around to degas it. Even using Seachem directions to dose the whole tank (I don't), and dosing for 2 ppm to be safe, that's 2 ml per water change. A 4 L bottle of Prime at at J&L Aquatics are $80+ tax, so say around $90 to keep the math simple. So each water change costs 2/4000*90=$0.045. That's how much it would cost you each week if you changed 100 gallons. I suspect your electricity is more than that for the heaters and lights.

And if you use bulk dechlorinators like ClorAm-X, Seachem Safe, or bulk sodium thiosulphate, you're now down to about 2 or even 1 cent per change per 100 gallons.

Once again, I am not knocking your personal choice. If you like it and you have the time, it makes perfect sense. I choose to age my water for my smaller tanks, but as your tank size and number of tanks go up, it becomes difficult if not impossible unless you have a fish room. At that point, the savings over the logistics/time, just doesn't compute. In the example above, that's a cost of about 3 dollars a year for water changes using Prime in bulk.


----------



## TCR

clintgv said:


> How many hours is "way faster"
> Just want to know so I don't dechlorinate for to short next time I use a dechlorinator


Lol I ment the whole process is wAy faster not the wait


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> You're not the only one guilty! I always add more than enuff to ensure the safety of my fish!
> 
> And this is the reason why you will have a wife that will be sitting there watch them while you enjoy some good TV time!


Hahaha Nice idea


----------



## eternity302

WHOAH!!!! Good math Gary!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

clintgv said:


> 100 gallons of water change every week? That's alot of splashing water if you were to do the splashing method haha .


How do you avoid splashing the water if you have a 100 gallon tank and you stick a hose in it? Doesn't it splash for you? Say you're a gym rat and you want to work out, just take a 5 gallon bucket of water and dump it into another. Do that 20 times and you can skip the gym in the morning.


----------



## clintgv

2wheelsx2 said:


> How do you avoid splashing the water if you have a 100 gallon tank and you stick a hose in it? Doesn't it splash for you? Say you're a gym rat and you want to work out, just take a 5 gallon bucket of water and dump it into another. Do that 20 times and you can skip the gym in the morning.


Hahaha . Doing water changes every week total of 100 gallons. "5 gallon bucket of water and dump it into another. Do that 20 times and you can skip the gym in the morning." Hmm you can get ripped in no time


----------



## neven

Chlorine levels differ throughout the systems, often times, certain branches of the water lines will have increased turbidity, whether its due to small cracks in the line, or very aged lines. At pumping/treatment stations they will introduce more chlorine. 

Generally even during heavy rain falls, the chlorine doesn't need to be increased, but if they really do need to, it'll unlikely be substantially higher. If you follow the bottle for chlorine in GVRD, then you definately use more than enough, you can likely get away with half dosage in most area's. One plus for those in the tri cities is that we only normally experience turbidity when theres a creek feeding coquitlam lake suffers from a land slide. If you are bored on the weekend, sign up for one of those water shed tours, can be a bore, but it lets you see whats on the other side of those barb wired fences on pipeline rd.

also for the really old, im sure they remember the days when there were no commonly available dechlorinators, they had to use an egg beater to get the chlorine out if they wanted a faster water change. I'll personally stick to my half dosage Dechlorinator and a long blast from my power head to aerate the crap out of the water.


----------



## Kitsune

neven said:


> also for the really old, im sure they remember the days when there were no commonly available dechlorinators, they had to use an egg beater to get the chlorine out if they wanted a faster water change. I'll personally stick to my half dosage Dechlorinator and a long blast from my power head to aerate the crap out of the water.


Ohhh.... egg beater! I like that idea....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

neven said:


> also for the really old, im sure they remember the days when there were no commonly available dechlorinators, they had to use an egg beater to get the chlorine out if they wanted a faster water change.


Who you calling olde, sonny?  j/k

Anyway, I was tired last night and just checked the post I made with the math in it, and it's actually 2 ml per 50 gallons, so for 100 gallon change, it would be 9 cents per water change, so Prime would cost $6 a year. Just thought I would clarify that before someone caught me in my elderly ineptitude and pointed it out.


----------



## Fish Whisper

I put my thumb to the faucet so that it jets/aerates out in to the 3 gallon bucket, the pour that into a even larger bucket that has de-chlorinator in it. I let the water fall full force from 3 gallon bucket to the larger bucket, for instant homogeneity. Also gives an average temperature water as my first, secound..ect buckets are at different temperatures.

once i get my larger bucketfull i empty that into my 110 gallon.
Also Vancouver water is very low in cholrine and adding a 25% water change with tap water won't kill a hardy fish


----------



## clintgv

2wheelsx2 said:


> Who you calling olde, sonny?  j/k
> 
> Anyway, I was tired last night and just checked the post I made with the math in it, and it's actually 2 ml per 50 gallons, so for 100 gallon change, it would be 9 cents per water change, so Prime would cost $6 a year. Just thought I would clarify that before someone caught me in my elderly ineptitude and pointed it out.


You got some math skills there


----------



## clintgv

Fish Whisper said:


> once i get my larger bucketfull i empty that into my 110 gallon.
> Also Vancouver water is very low in cholrine and adding a 25% water change with tap water won't kill a hardy fish


Wonder if the water here in my area in low in chlorine too. Oh man... time to do a long research lol


----------



## eternity302

At the end I think most of us still choose to buy chemical dechlorinator just cuz we're lazy! =) And saves time!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's mostly the space. I've seen very elaborate setups for aging water on SimplyDiscus. But it involves 55 gallon drums. I can barely manage to store 30 gallons of water for my 20 and 15 gallon tanks for water changes. Once I get that 100 gallon tank, I'll be changing up to 200 gallons a week of water. There's no reasonable way to store that anywhere in my house, at least unless if I want to stay married.


----------



## eternity302

HAHAHAA!! LOL!

Or you could build one of those giant water reservior in your backyard!


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> At the end I think most of us still choose to buy chemical dechlorinator just cuz we're lazy! =) And saves time!


Yep agreed hahhaa.


----------



## clintgv

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's mostly the space. I've seen very elaborate setups for aging water on SimplyDiscus. But it involves 55 gallon drums. I can barely manage to store 30 gallons of water for my 20 and 15 gallon tanks for water changes. Once I get that 100 gallon tank, I'll be changing up to 200 gallons a week of water. There's no reasonable way to store that anywhere in my house, at least unless if I want to stay married.


Hmm maybe after you get your bigger tank you can also upgrade to a bigger house for more fish tanks?


----------



## Mferko

clintgv said:


> Yeah I would like to know also. Is there anything in the dechlorinator that would hurt fish if you over dose water with it?


when i first bought prime from ipu the guy warned me not to use to much because it was concentrated and he once wiped out his aquarium with it.

i wonder how much he used

i still use about 4-8 drops of prime for a 3 gallon bucket when im doing water changes for peace of mind


----------



## clintgv

Mferko said:


> when i first bought prime from ipu the guy warned me not to use to much because it was concentrated and he once wiped out his aquarium with it.
> 
> i wonder how much he used
> 
> i still use about 4-8 drops of prime for a 3 gallon bucket when im doing water changes for peace of mind


Thanks. Nice to know


----------



## eternity302

Mferko said:


> when i first bought prime from ipu the guy warned me not to use to much because it was concentrated and he once wiped out his aquarium with it.
> 
> i wonder how much he used
> 
> i still use about 4-8 drops of prime for a 3 gallon bucket when im doing water changes for peace of mind


I thought the back instruction says use up to 4 times the regular dosage for emergency nitrite removal? so I guess he used more than 4 times? WOW


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> I thought the back instruction says use up to 4 times the regular dosage for emergency nitrite removal? so I guess he used more than 4 times? WOW


Uh Oh. Hahaha. Thats alot of dosage. The dosage on the back for mine says 5ml/10 gal. Using 4 times the amount is over kill


----------



## eternity302

I was wrong! It's 5 times for emergency nitrite removal!
Seachem. Prime
I'm guessing someone was trying REAL hard on being an idiot to kill his fish? Otherwise, the only other explaination is the fish were really sensitive to chemicals, like clown loaches! That would kinda explain it for me~


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Well, if you dump enough of anything in, you can kill fish. The person who did that obviously didn't care enough about this fish to read the instructions.


----------



## clintgv

Yeah to bad the guy didn't read the instructions...
Only takes seconds reading the instruction on how much to dose.


----------



## eternity302

Or maybe they could add another 50+ languages on the bottle to ensure we all read it =)


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> Or maybe they could add another 50+ languages on the bottle to ensure we all read it =)


hahaha. But it will take longer because you gotta look for your language out 50 others hahaha 

And plus the letters will be so small to fit 50 languages in there


----------



## eternity302

HAHAHA!!! Maybe they should just make a picture guid! LOL! That'll be easier for everyone!


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> HAHAHA!!! Maybe they should just make a picture guid! LOL! That'll be easier for everyone!


Hahah they should.


----------



## eternity302

+







=









HAHAHAH, here's your free picture guide!


----------



## clintgv

Hahaha sweet.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! Seachem better not steal my great idea! LOL!


----------



## clintgv

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Seachem better not steal my great idea! LOL!


Hahaha. They'll be temted too


----------



## Rastapus

Any dechlorinators we have tested neutralized the chlorine instantly. Yes agitating the surface will blow off the chlorine but the big issue for BC is the metals. Not using a dechlorinator will cause these metals to build up in your aquarium particularly if regular water changes are not done and top ups are relied on for too long. The Chlorine level in the lower mainland is too low to harm most fish anyways. We should call them water conditioners and not focus on the Chlorine component, they are essential to use.


----------



## clintgv

Rastapus said:


> Any dechlorinators we have tested neutralized the chlorine instantly. Yes agitating the surface will blow off the chlorine but the big issue for BC is the metals. Not using a dechlorinator will cause these metals to build up in your aquarium particularly if regular water changes are not done and top ups are relied on for too long. The Chlorine level in the lower mainland is too low to harm most fish anyways. We should call them water conditioners and not focus on the Chlorine component, they are essential to use.


Sweet nice to know more info. Thanks Rastapus. .


----------



## Rajan

you can just fill the bucket up with water and as long as the top is open then the cholorine just evaporates within 24 hrs. i do it with my saltwater all the time.


----------



## slipstream

The longer its left after adding the substance means the better chance it will be fully chlorinated. 


OOPS, didnt look at the dates for this thread, just did a semi paying attention scan.


----------



## christhefish

i never use dechlorinators unless im doing an emergency 100% water change but that never happens oh and when i got bottles of aquaclear or something for $0.25 at superstore (end of season sale for pools and they made a mistake)
i have never had a problem the only thing i do is if i have fry then i siphon with an airline hose and valve to just have it drip and i only do that because of temperature differences 
but yeah straight from the tap to tank fastest water change ever
up to 50% water changes only


----------

